# 1996 Maxima Dashboard Cluster



## colsilv (Mar 8, 2010)

I have a 1996 Nissan Maxima. The speedometer stopped working and the check engine light came on. It showed a bad speed sensor. I replaced the speed sensor and the speedometer still doesn't work all the time. The check engine light is still on. The speedometer works once in a while and if I bang the dash or reset the tripometer, it works then gets stuck a 0MPH again. Any thoughts?


----------



## tictx (Mar 8, 2010)

You will have to replace the instrument cluster. Look for the two screws near the radio to start. Appx $65. at a junk yard.


----------

